# Laptopberatung und Frage zu Coffee Lake



## PlayersKnown (8. September 2017)

Hallo, da bin ich wieder.

Ich wurde ja schon sehr gut beraten und warte geduldig auf die Coffee Lake CPUs um dann einen neuen Desktop Pc zusammenzustellen.

Im Haushalt wird nun noch ein Laptop benötigt. Er sollte ein schneller, zuverlässiger Begleiter sein zum Arbeiten, evtl Filmchen gucken. Nicht zu schwer um ihn auch mobil zu nutzen. Eigentlich gerne in 17zoll wenn das möglich ist. Spiele sind da drauf nicht unbedingt geplant, aber falls er stark genug für einige wäre dann auch das gerne.

Ich bin mir da aber auch unsicher ob der zeitpunkt ungünstig ist, das die Ryzen CPU Laptops gerade erst vofbestellbar sein sollen und die Coffee lakes noch kommen.....

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2017)

Für das, was du beim Laptop angibst, ist es echt völlig egal, welche CPU du nimmst, solange es nur keine ganz schwache Einsteiger-CPU ist. Da musst du nun aber echt auf keinen Fall darauf achten, ob es nun schon Coffee Lake ist oder nicht. Viel wichtiger: eine SSD sollte ein "Muss" sein, außer du brauchst sehr viel Speicherplatz auf dem Gerät. Ansonsten kannst du problemlos auch mal bei Saturn / MediaMarkt bei Angeboten schauen, was es da so gibt. Du kannst halt für ein Multimedia/Office-Notebook in 17 Zoll ab ca 400-500€ bis nach oben offen alles ausgeben. Es gibt auch Notebooks, die für Gaming absolut ungeeignet sind und trotzdem 1500€ und mehr kosten, weil sie halt extrem edel verarbeitet sind, ein besonders gutes Display haben usw. 

Was hattest du denn so ungefähr als Preis im Sinn?


----------



## PlayersKnown (8. September 2017)

Also SSD ist für mich auch Pflicht, min 8 Gb Ram auch sowie 1080p Display und wenn möglich eben 17zoll. Eine zumindest brauchbare GPU evtl für Filme und kleinere Spiele?

Budget weiß ich nicht so ganz, was man für was ordentliches ausgeben muss.


----------



## Spiritogre (8. September 2017)

Ab 800 gehen die besseren (qualitativ) Geräte los. Vorher muss man eigentlich immer irgendwo Abstriche in Kauf nehmen, meist beim Display. Wie Herbboy aber schon sagte, du kannst auch 1500 für ein wirklich gutes nicht spieletaugliches Office-Gerät ausgeben. 
Günstiger aber nicht zwangsweise schlechter sind etwa die Medion Geräte. Vielleicht einfach da mal im Shop schauen.

Andererseits, ich persönlich nutze mein Notebook primär nur als Mediencenter und ansonsten praktisch nur auf Reisen. Da reichte mir dann sozusagen fast jede Billigmöhre. Und nachdem mir mein damaliges 1500 Euro Notebook nach nur drei Jahren wegen Produktionsfehler im NVidia Grafikchip abgeraucht war und leider da auch keine Kulanz mehr zu bekommen war, bleibe ich bei den Billigteilen. Wenn ein 500 Euro Notebook nach drei Jahren den Geist aufgibt ist das dann nicht so dramatisch (wobei mein jetziges schon bald sechs Jahre alt ist, allerdings wird es inzwischen kochend heiß, bin gespannt wie lange es es noch macht).


----------



## PlayersKnown (9. September 2017)

Ich guck tatsächlich gerne bei media markt und co. aber ich finde dort sind außnahmslos alle Notebooks min 100 Euro teurer als zb bei notebooksbilliger.de oder ähnlichen seiten, eher sogar noch mehr. Wenn zb online ein notebook zb mit 250 Gb Ssd, i5-7,8-16 Gb Ram, Fullhd und dedizierter Grafik für ca 799 Euro im Angebot ist, verlangen media markt + co locker 1000 Euro und mehr für vergleichbare Ausstattung.


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2017)

PlayersKnown schrieb:


> Ich guck tatsächlich gerne bei media markt und co. aber ich finde dort sind außnahmslos alle Notebooks min 100 Euro teurer als zb bei notebooksbilliger.de oder ähnlichen seiten, eher sogar noch mehr. Wenn zb online ein notebook zb mit 250 Gb Ssd, i5-7,8-16 Gb Ram, Fullhd und dedizierter Grafik für ca 799 Euro im Angebot ist, verlangen media markt + co locker 1000 Euro und mehr für vergleichbare Ausstattung.


 das kommt drauf an. Es gibt oft echt gute Angebote, und manchmal ist die Ausstattung nicht ganz vergleichbar. Oft hast du auch eine Modellreihe, von der es wiederum 30 Varianten gibt, und nur das Design und Gehäuse ist identisch, der Rest ist völlig unterschiedlich. Und so oder so kannst du halt vor Ort zumindest mal schauen, welchen Eindruck das Gerät macht.

Zum Beispiel ist bei Saturn grad das hier im Angebot: ACER Aspire E 17 (E5-774G-57EB) Notebook kaufen | SATURN   und GENAU das Modell gibt es online gar nicht. Aber gibt cs 20 andere Acer E17-E5-774G, und welche mit der gleichen CPU und auch noch 240GB SSD wie bei Saturn kosten mind 840€, das günstigste wäre das hier https://geizhals.de/acer-aspire-e5-774g-558r-nx-gg7ev-044-a1576253.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  - einen Unterschied gibt es aber, denn das für 840€ hat ein Full-HD-Display, das bei Saturn nut 1600x900, wo dann die Frage ist, ob das ein wichtiger Unterschied ist.


Was genau ist eigentlich das, was du mit dem Laptop "arbeiten" musst?


----------



## PlayersKnown (9. September 2017)

Es wird mit office gearbeiten in der Regel, also word und excel etc. Und eben im internet gesurft, Serien geguckt auf netflix/amazon usw.
Spiele wären eben eher selten dabei, aber wenn der zb sowas wie diablo 3 in gut und flüssig packt, würde das auch dafür mal genutzt werden denke ich.


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2017)

PlayersKnown schrieb:


> Es wird mit office gearbeiten in der Regel, also word und excel etc. Und eben im internet gesurft, Serien geguckt auf netflix/amazon usw.


 da kannst du dann auch was günstiges nehmen. 



> Spiele wären eben eher selten dabei, aber wenn der zb sowas wie diablo 3 in gut und flüssig packt, würde das auch dafür mal genutzt werden denke ich.


 naja, auch wenn man nur selten spielt: eine gewisse Grafik-Power ist dann halt ein "muss". Aber die 940m bzw 904mx, die im og. Acer steckt, würde Diablo 3 auch in Fulll-HD mit 40-50 FPS schaffen, siehe auch hier wo eine sehr lange Liste mit Games zur 940mx hast https://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-940MX.155889.0.html 

Und wenn es um die Grafikpower geht, dann wäre das Saturn-Angebot echt klasse, denn unter 800€ gibt es keine Notebooks in 17 Zoll mit SSD ab 240GB und auch noch einer so starken Grafikkarte. Mit ner 940m bzw. 940mx gibt es aber einige um die 750-800€ mit 128GB SSD + 1000GB HDD


----------



## PlayersKnown (19. September 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> da kannst du dann auch was günstiges nehmen.
> 
> naja, auch wenn man nur selten spielt: eine gewisse Grafik-Power ist dann halt ein "muss". Aber die 940m bzw 904mx, die im og. Acer steckt, würde Diablo 3 auch in Fulll-HD mit 40-50 FPS schaffen, siehe auch hier wo eine sehr lange Liste mit Games zur 940mx hast https://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-940MX.155889.0.html
> 
> Und wenn es um die Grafikpower geht, dann wäre das Saturn-Angebot echt klasse, denn unter 800€ gibt es keine Notebooks in 17 Zoll mit SSD ab 240GB und auch noch einer so starken Grafikkarte. Mit ner 940m bzw. 940mx gibt es aber einige um die 750-800€ mit 128GB SSD + 1000GB HDD



Ich muss sagen, ich bin sehr hin und hergerissen. Ich schwanke derzeit zwischen einem wirklich gutem notebook welches zb diablo 3 in Fullhd auf max locker in guten fps packt für ca 1000 bis 1300 euro, mit ssd, quadcore, 17 zoll, leise + der kommenden X Box one X (den passenden high end tv hab ich eh schon)

Oder

Einem neuen gaming Desktop Pc inkl monitor für min 2000 euro

Auf beides muss ich eh noch warten,da die xbox erst Anfang november kommt und die Coffee Lake CPUs im Oktober.

Achja, die überlegung kommt daher, weil ich anscheinend an tischen nicht gut sitzen kann aus gesundheitlichen gründen und daher etwas vom bekannten schreibtisch gedattel absehen sollte evtl. Da ich aber gerne wieder ne runde zocken würde evtl die lösung mit der X Box.  um nicht auf meine alten Pc  freunde verzichten zu müssen dann wenigstens ein schönes multiplayer Pc spiel wie diablo 3 auf nem Laptop von einer gemütlichen couch aus..... Soviel zum bisherigen gedankengang


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2017)

PlayersKnown schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, ich bin sehr hin und hergerissen. Ich schwanke derzeit zwischen einem wirklich gutem notebook welches zb diablo 3 in Fullhd auf max locker in guten fps packt für ca 1000 bis 1300 euro, mit ssd, quadcore, 17 zoll, leise + der kommenden X Box one X (den passenden high end tv hab ich eh schon)


 Äh...  ^^  ich schrieb doch, dass die 940mx Diablo 3 in Full-HD mit 40-50 FPS schafft - ist das etwa für dich noch nicht gut genug bezüglich der FPS? ^^   Dann kommst du nämlich mit 800€ aus. Mit knapp drüber sogar die stärkere 950m: https://geizhals.de/acer-aspire-f5-771g-58p2-nx-geneg-022-a1576272.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

und für unter 900€ ein Notebook mit ner GTX 1050, die schafft Diablo 3 mit vermutlich weit über 100 FPS in FullHD.  https://geizhals.de/hp-omen-17-w219ng-1jl75ea-abd-a1570693.html?hloc=at&hloc=de




> Einem neuen gaming Desktop Pc inkl monitor für min 2000 euro


 für die restlichen ca 1200€ wäre schon ein ordentlicher PC drin inkl. Monitor (Ryzen 5 1600X, 16GB, GTX 1060 6GB). 






> Achja, die überlegung kommt daher, weil ich anscheinend an tischen nicht gut sitzen kann aus gesundheitlichen gründen und daher etwas vom bekannten schreibtisch gedattel absehen sollte evtl. Da ich aber gerne wieder ne runde zocken würde evtl die lösung mit der X Box.  um nicht auf meine alten Pc  freunde verzichten zu müssen dann wenigstens ein schönes multiplayer Pc spiel wie diablo 3 auf nem Laptop von einer gemütlichen couch aus..... Soviel zum bisherigen gedankengang


 Du kannst auch nen Mini-PC zusammenstellen, den beim TV-Tisch hinstellen oder auch in eine Ecke, per HDMI an den LCD-TV anschließen und dann vom Sofa aus über den LCD-TV spielen, dann wäre für einen eventuellen PC mehr Budget über, da du keinen Monitor brauchst. 

Übrigens: Diablo 3 gibt es auch für die Xbox


----------



## PlayersKnown (21. September 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du kannst auch nen Mini-PC zusammenstellen, den beim TV-Tisch hinstellen oder auch in eine Ecke, per HDMI an den LCD-TV anschließen und dann vom Sofa aus über den LCD-TV spielen, dann wäre für einen eventuellen PC mehr Budget über, da du keinen Monitor brauchst.
> 
> Übrigens: Diablo 3 gibt es auch für die Xbox



Ja, für 499, und der heißt X Box one X  
Mit der neuen Konsole kann man ebenfalls im Internet surfen oder als Laufwerk nutzen für Dvds,Blue Rays sogar in 4K.

Nur ohne Pc kann ich trotzdem nicht sein. Ich würde es vermissen, muss aber evtl doch der Gesundheit und Zeit zu Liebe auf eine Desktop Gaming Maschiene verzichten. Aber auf zb Diablo 3 und meine Kumpel möchte ich nicht verzichten. Ich mag den Gedankengang, dass ein Notebook mit genug Power das Spiel und ggf einen Nachfolger (Diablo 4 könnte tatsächlich gerade entwickelt Werden) locker packt, in höchster Auflösung, guten fps und noch nebenbei Teamspeak und Musik. Hab heute zb bei media markt eins mit I7 7700, Gtx1050ti 4gb,256 Gb SSD, 17Zoll für 1299 gesehen, bzw mit ner GTX 1060 aber nur 128Gb Ssd für 1399.


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2017)

PlayersKnown schrieb:


> Ja, für 499, und der heißt X Box one X
> Mit der neuen Konsole kann man ebenfalls im Internet surfen oder als Laufwerk nutzen für Dvds,Blue Rays sogar in 4K.
> 
> Nur ohne Pc kann ich trotzdem nicht sein. Ich würde es vermissen, muss aber evtl doch der Gesundheit und Zeit zu Liebe auf eine Desktop Gaming Maschiene verzichten. Aber auf zb Diablo 3 und meine Kumpel möchte ich nicht verzichten. Ich mag den Gedankengang, dass ein Notebook mit genug Power das Spiel und ggf einen Nachfolger (Diablo 4 könnte tatsächlich gerade entwickelt Werden) locker packt, in höchster Auflösung, guten fps und noch nebenbei Teamspeak und Musik. Hab heute zb bei media markt eins mit I7 7700, Gtx1050ti 4gb,256 Gb SSD, 17Zoll für 1299 gesehen, bzw mit ner GTX 1060 aber nur 128Gb Ssd für 1399.


Aber genau das MEIN ich doch mit einem Mini-PC: warum stellst du nicht einen Mini-PC zusammen, wenn du SOWIESO (Konsolen)Gaming per LCD-TV machst UND aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht gut an einem Tisch sitzen kannst? Dann kannst du die Titel, die es nicht für Konsole gibt oder wo du nur Spielpartner auf dem PC hast, bequem vom Sofa aus spielen. Warum aber dann mehr Geld für einen Laptop ausgeben als für einen solche PC, das macht keinen Sinn ^^


----------



## PlayersKnown (21. September 2017)

Der Grund ist ein 2 Personenhaushalt ) 

Ich kann schlecht neben dem Konsolengeschäft auch noch für Pc anwendungen den großen Tv im Wohnzimmer besetzten. 
Daher mein Plan: Mein Schreibtisch kommt aus dem 3ten Zimmer raus, dafür eine bequeme Couch mit Schlaffunktion rein, also auch für Besuch wäre dann noch ein Übernachtungsplatz da, einen netten couchtisch und Laptop vervollständigen das Bild. Perfekter Rückzugsort für mich zum relaxen,Musik hören oder eben was am Laptop machen wie eben gaming mit Freunden.


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2017)

PlayersKnown schrieb:


> Ich kann schlecht neben dem Konsolengeschäft auch noch für Pc anwendungen den großen Tv im Wohnzimmer besetzten.
> Daher mein Plan: Mein Schreibtisch kommt aus dem 3ten Zimmer raus, dafür eine bequeme Couch mit Schlaffunktion rein, also auch für Besuch wäre dann noch ein Übernachtungsplatz da, einen netten couchtisch und Laptop vervollständigen das Bild. Perfekter Rückzugsort für mich zum relaxen,Musik hören oder eben was am Laptop machen wie eben gaming mit Freunden.


 und da hat kein LCD-TV/Monitor an der Wand Platz? Denn ein PC mit nem Ryzen 5 1600X, einer GTX 1050 Ti, 256GB SSD... der kostet vlt 800-850€. UND du kannst den bei Bedarf leicht aufrüsten.


----------



## PlayersKnown (21. September 2017)

Ich hab wiegesagt keine schmerzen für einen neuen Gaming Pc auch 2000+ euro aufzugeben, mein gewissenskonflikt ist nicht der Preis sondern was das beste für mich ist  

Xbox,Laptop und couch klingen sehr sinnvoll da hab ich aber die angst, dass ich die Konsole irgendwann nicht mehr benutze und der Laptop zu wenig Leistung hat.

gaming Pc und schreibtisch klingt auch super, da bleibt die angst vor rückenschmerzen und stundenlangem versumpfen beim datteln )


----------



## Spiritogre (22. September 2017)

Hmm, bei uns ist der Fernseher auch regelmäßig besetzt. Der PC mit Schreibtisch soll nicht im Wohnzimmer stehen. Da wir aber nicht ständig in verschiedenen Räumen sein wollen habe ich mir für das Wohnzimmer jetzt ein kleines Standregal und einen neuen 27 Zoll Monitor geholt, wo dann die ganzen Konsolen drunterstehen. Ein PC im HTPC Gehäuse (oder Steamlink) würden da selbstredend auch funktionieren. 

Wenn ich zocken will rücke ich einen Sessel vor und setze Kopfhörer auf (stehen auch alte Aktivboxen, falls ich doch mal alleine im Raum bin). So kann ich halt zocken während meine bessere Hälfte ihren TV schaut und wir können dabei gut miteinander reden. 

Zum Monitor, als Anmerkung für Herbboy, der ist 30 Euro günstiger (normalerweise, habe ihn jedoch sehr günstig im Angebot gekauft) als mein drei Jahre alter. Auflösung ist bei beiden Full HD, 16:9. Der neue hat ein TN Panel (und 75Hz Freesync). Ich habe ihn erst am PC angeschlossen (Freesync hätte mich natürlich interessiert), was soll ich sagen, das Bild ist zwar knackig, sehr scharf und brilliant aber merklich unnatürlicher, egal was man einstellt, als mein alter Monitor mit MVA Panel. Von dem Grauschleier der kommt wenn man schräg drauf schaut ohnehin kein Vergleich (blöd wenn man mit mehreren davor sitzt oder selbst mehrere Monitore gleichzeitig nutzt). War da nach Herbs Verteidigung von TN Panels durchaus ein wenig enttäuscht. 
Für Games ist der neue Monitor sicherlich voll in Ordnung, zum Arbeiten würde ich den aber nicht (mehr) nutzen wollen.


----------



## PlayersKnown (22. September 2017)

Also Wohnzimmer und Gaming passt hier meist nicht zusammen. Hatten wir schon einmal. Ich unterhalte mich gerne beim zocken über Teamspeak, auch gerne etwas lauter  

Daher würde nur zusammen zocken gehen am tv + Konsole oder eben in unserem 3 Zimmer mit dem Laptop/Pc. 

Eine echt schwere entscheidung und ich bin gerade froh noch ein klein wenig Zeit zu haben um mich zu entscheiden....


----------



## Spiritogre (22. September 2017)

Ja, okay, klar, wenn man online zockt und im Teamspeak hängt dann ist das mit dem parallel zur Familie / zum Partner im Wohnzimmer zocken natürlich schlecht. 

Bei uns ist es halt so, da wir uns ohnehin nur ab dem frühen Abend sehen, dass wir dann einfach nur ungerne in getrennten Räumen hocken wollen. Und auf Konsole spiele ich ohnehin nur offline.


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2017)

so oder so kann man aber auch im dritten Zimmer eben nen Monitor oder LCD-TV an die Wand machen und dann auf einem (Schlafsofa) lümmelnd zocken anstatt mit nem Laptop auf dem Schoß oder auf einem Tisch    is ja nur ein Vorschlag. Nebenbei könnte man beim Griff zu einem TV dann auch dort in dem Zimmer was schauen, was einen interessiert, aber den Partner nicht, und der Partner schaut im Wohnzimmer dafür "seine" Sendung.


----------



## PlayersKnown (20. Oktober 2017)

Jo da bin ich wieder. 

Schlechte Nachricht: Die CPUs sind immer noch nicht verfügbar 

Gute Nachricht: Ich hab mich entschieden. Ein Desktop Pc wirds nun

Ich habe in einem anderen Forum diese Liste gefunden:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2212b7082985bbba17b6f0d9b97bb31e90053eb0b2dca

Wird noch dran gebastelt, aber das traf sehr meinen Vorstellungen, daher zeig ich die hier mal.

Passt das gut zusammen oder sollte man da was austauschen? macht 2x16 Gb schon Sinn? Oder wäre auch 2x8 ausreichend und später ggf 4x8 Gb? Bzw ist der Ram überhaupt gut? 

Reicht der CPU Kühler? Der scheint sehr leise zu sein, aber der I7 8700K evtl auch warm.

Das Gehäuse ist evtl geschmackssache, aber wie es aussieht hat es 140mm Lüfter, dadurch sehr leise?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2017)

Mehr als 16GB wird du auf viele Jahre hin nicht brauchen. Nur falls du SEHR intensiv so was wie Videoediting machst, KÖNNTE 32GB einen kleinen Vorteil bringen. Was aber ein wenig knapp wird: der Kühler misst 162mm in der Höhe, beim Gehäuse sind maximal 163mm angegeben. D.h. es SOLLTE ganz knapp passen. 

Ansonsten scheint aber alles gut zu passen. Der Macho ist sehr gut. Natürlich kann es sein, dass ein Kühler für 20€ mehr die CPU dann noch kühler hält bzw. leiser kühlt selbst bei Übertaktung. Aber An sich spielt es eher dann eine Rolle, wenn es Dir auf jedes kleine Prozent mehr Takt ankommt.


----------



## PlayersKnown (22. Oktober 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Mehr als 16GB wird du auf viele Jahre hin nicht brauchen. Nur falls du SEHR intensiv so was wie Videoediting machst, KÖNNTE 32GB einen kleinen Vorteil bringen. Was aber ein wenig knapp wird: der Kühler misst 162mm in der Höhe, beim Gehäuse sind maximal 163mm angegeben. D.h. es SOLLTE ganz knapp passen.
> 
> Ansonsten scheint aber alles gut zu passen. Der Macho ist sehr gut. Natürlich kann es sein, dass ein Kühler für 20€ mehr die CPU dann noch kühler hält bzw. leiser kühlt selbst bei Übertaktung. Aber An sich spielt es eher dann eine Rolle, wenn es Dir auf jedes kleine Prozent mehr Takt ankommt.



Zu knapp finde ich allerdings auch nicht gut. Wäre ein big tower eigentlich besser als ein midi? Oder gibts da keinen Unterschied außer dem platz?

Evtl dann ein anderer Kühler, 20 € tun mir nicht weh.

Ich hab die Gpu ausgewählt weil sie in einem test gut abgeschnitten hat. Auch hier wie bei allem anderen tun mir 20-50€ mehr pro Komponente nicht weh wenn es sich lohnt.

Mal ne freche Frage. Kann man evtl auch Deine Hilfe per Skype oder Teamspeak in Anspruch nehmen?  

Ich tippe hier immer mit meinem z3 compakt tablet, was zwar nicht schwer ist aber gerade beim basteln in warenkörben sehr schwierig.
Evtl könnte man sich ja, wenn der Zeitpunkt gekommen ist an dem man bedenkenlos den kompletten Warenkorb ordern kann, kurz auf nen schnack im voicechat treffen?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2017)

PlayersKnown schrieb:


> Zu knapp finde ich allerdings auch nicht gut. Wäre ein big tower eigentlich besser als ein midi? Oder gibts da keinen Unterschied außer dem platz?


 Es gibt etliche "riesige" Midi-Tower. Entscheiden für den Kühler ist ja nur die Breite des Gehäuses. "Big"-Tower sind halt besonders hoch, aber die können genau so gut in der Breite wiederum schmal sein. Es gibt Big-Tower, in die kein Kühler passt, der höher als 15cm ist, und es gibt mATX-Tower, wo selbst ein 19cm hoher Kühler passen würde 

Alternative Kühler zB https://geizhals.de/scythe-mugen-5-rev-b-scmg-5100-a1647533.html?hloc=de  oder https://geizhals.de/phanteks-ph-tc14s-a1201677.html?hloc=de

Ich würde aber eher ein anderes Gehäuse nehmen, da gibt es viele in einem ähnlichen Design wie das Kublei, zB https://geizhals.de/sharkoon-ai7000-silent-schwarz-a1688147.html?hloc=de oder  https://geizhals.de/fractal-design-define-s-fd-ca-def-s-bk-a1259880.html?hloc=de

so was wie skype oder teamspeak nutze ich nicht, da wäre es besser, wenn du das hier postest. Vlt hast du ja nen bestimmten Zeitpunkt im Auge, dann könnte ich entsprechend hier reinschauen.


----------



## PlayersKnown (23. Oktober 2017)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2218b3414a43fa9e7672c068995c18dd9671f6811e431

Ok, geht ja auch so prima.
Das hier sah so gut aus, dass ich es mir bestellen wollen würde. Das Netzteil ist natürlich teuer aber in 1-2 Jahren hab ich den Aufpreis evtl schon raus (Stromrechnung)

Fehlt allerdings noch ein Monitor. Ich finde bei allen vergkeichsseiten max 2-3 Modelle die überhaupt das erfüllen was ich mir vorstelle (24zoll, 144hz,Gsync)
Und dann kaum bewertungen und wenn dann durchwachsene...


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2017)

PlayersKnown schrieb:


> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2218b3414a43fa9e7672c068995c18dd9671f6811e431
> 
> Ok, geht ja auch so prima.
> Das hier sah so gut aus, dass ich es mir bestellen wollen würde. Das Netzteil ist natürlich teuer aber in 1-2 Jahren hab ich den Aufpreis evtl schon raus (Stromrechnung)


 glaube ich nicht bzw. das ist unwahrscheinlich. Wie lange ist der PC denn jeden Tag im Schnitt an? Wie lange für Gaming bzw. bei Last?

Es ist so: der PC wird bei Last ca 300W brauchen, bei "Office" ca 100W. Dabei hat das be quiet Dark Power Prol ca 92-94% Effizienz. Das heißt der PC verbraucht (Annahme; 94% Effizienz) dann 320W bzw. 106W. Wenn du als Alternative zB das Pure Power 10-CM 500W für 65€ nimmst: das hat ne Effizienz von ca 89-92%. Nehmen wir hier mal den "schlechteren" Wert, also 89%. Dann zieht es 337W bzw 112W, also 17W bzw. 6W mehr. Wenn du jetzt JEDEN Tag im Schnitt 5h spielst und 5h was anderes machst, dann sind das bei 30 Cent pro KWh pro Jahr 365*5h*0,017 KW * 0,3€ + 365*5h*0,006 KW * 0,3€. Das sind am Ende dann ca 13€ pro Jahr WENN du wirklich den PC so intensiv nutzt - ist das der Fall? Wenn ja, dann hast du nach ca 5 Jahren den Aufpreis drin.






> Fehlt allerdings noch ein Monitor. Ich finde bei allen vergkeichsseiten max 2-3 Modelle die überhaupt das erfüllen was ich mir vorstelle (24zoll, 144hz,Gsync)
> Und dann kaum bewertungen und wenn dann durchwachsene...


 unter 500€ gibt es halt echt nur 3 Modelle. "Gamer" holen sich halt eher direkt 27 Zoll. Wie viel darf der Monitor denn kosten?


----------



## PlayersKnown (23. Oktober 2017)

Jeden Tag 5h schaffe ich nun nicht. Ich muss ja noch arbeiten und die Frau ausführen  

Ich hatte nur bedenken wegen 500W. Eine Gtx1080 und der I7 8700k verbrauchen beide nun nicht wenig. Und wenn die mal übertaktet werden? Meist das könnte nicht knapp werden?

Ich lese überall das die 24 eben beliebt sind weil man dann den Kopf nicht bewegen muss. Und 27 Zoll bei Full-HD hat mich nicht angesprochen.

Für den bildschirm hatte ich ca 500 eingeplant


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2017)

PlayersKnown schrieb:


> Jeden Tag 5h schaffe ich nun nicht. Ich muss ja noch arbeiten und die Frau ausführen
> 
> Ich hatte nur bedenken wegen 500W. Eine Gtx1080 und der I7 8700k verbrauchen beide nun nicht wenig. Und wenn die mal übertaktet werden? Meist das könnte nicht knapp werden?


 Nein, das ist Null Problem. Die CPU zieht inkl. Mainboard & Co maximal 160-180W, und das auch nur in Extremsituationen. Die Grafikkarte maximal ca 180W, ne übertaktete vlt auch mal 200-220W. Dann bist du in der Summe, wenn BEIDES volle Power gibt, bei 400W. Und ein 500W-Modell von Be Quiet könnte für eine kurze Zeit bei Bedarf auch problemlos 600W verteilen. Das Pure Power 10-CM hat allein bei 12V bis zu 480W, für 3,3 + 5V (was für Teile von Board&CPU da ist) sind es 120W, also hat es EIGENTLICH 600W - viele andere Hersteller würden das Netzteil auch mit 600W "bewerben".




> Ich lese überall das die 24 eben beliebt sind weil man dann den Kopf nicht bewegen muss. Und 27 Zoll bei Full-HD hat mich nicht angesprochen.
> 
> Für den bildschirm hatte ich ca 500 eingeplant


 also, 27 ist doch nicht gleich doppelt so breit wie 24 - wenn man nicht grad mit der Nase auf dem Schirm hängt, halte ich so eine Aussage für Unsinn. Kann später aber mal schauen, was es da so gibt in 24 Zoll.


----------



## PlayersKnown (24. Oktober 2017)

Das wäre nett. Ich bin immer noch überrascht bzw fassungslos das es so wenige 24zoll, 144hz Gsync Modelle gibt.

Also 27 kommt leider nicht in Frage....


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2017)

PlayersKnown schrieb:


> Das wäre nett. Ich bin immer noch überrascht bzw fassungslos das es so wenige 24zoll, 144hz Gsync Modelle gibt.


 naja, es gibt halt zum einen nicht so viele mit 144Hz, denn das "brauchen" ja nur Gamer, und Gamer sind bezogen auf den Gesamtmarkt eine sehr kleine Gruppe. Von ca 260 Monitoren mit 24 Zoll haben eh nur 30 auch 144Hz. Und von denen haben halt nicht so viele GSync, da das ja nen merkbaren Aufpreis zu einem ansonsten gleichwertigen Monitor bedeutet. Die Zielgruppe sind dann also Gamer, die ne starke Nvidia-Karte haben UND so viel Wert drauf legen, dass sie beim Monitor nochmal 100€ draufzahlen für GSync. Ein 24er mit 144Hz und Gsync kostet mind 360€ - du bekommst ab 230€ aber gleich 10 Monitore mit 24 Zoll, die weniger als 360 Euro kosten und kein Sync bzw. mit AMDs Freesync bieten...


Bis 500€ gibt es drei Monitore, die zu Dir passen würden. Da SCHEINT der Acer hier der beste zu sein: https://www.alternate.de/Acer/Predator-XB241Hbmipr-LED-Monitor/html/product/1261935?campaign=Monitor/Acer/1261935  bei Amazon bekommt der 4 Sterne, allerdings gelten die Wertungen auch für die 27 Zoll-Version. Bei Wertungen nicht vergessen: "Meckerer" schreiben eher mal was als die Leute, die "zufrieden" sind, also nicht zu sehr beeindrucken lassen, wenn da "viele" negative Meinungen dabei sind. Das könnten am Ende grad mal 2-3% aller Käufer sein...  vor allem bei einem Shop, wo vlt nur 3-4 Meinungen stehen, verzerrt das dann enorm.

Bei Amazon kommt der teurere Asus nicht so gut weg https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01I3KMEAC?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF  bei Alternate und Mindfactory wiederum wird der gut bewertet, hat da aber auch nur wenige Wertungen.


----------



## PlayersKnown (25. Oktober 2017)

Ich weiß, oft melden sich eher die unzufriedenen.... aber auch der günstige bekommt etwas ab. Trotz positiver bewertung bemängelt einer, dass der Monitor erst 10min warm werden muss bis er alle farben entwickelt... 
Klingt nach etwas was mich enttäuschen könnte...

Der teurere, da hast du recht, bekommt ordentlich fett weg. Miese schwarzwerte etc....

War das schon der beste für mein Budget/vorhaben?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2017)

PlayersKnown schrieb:


> Ich weiß, oft melden sich eher die unzufriedenen.... aber auch der günstige bekommt etwas ab. Trotz positiver bewertung bemängelt einer, dass der Monitor erst 10min warm werden muss bis er alle farben entwickelt...
> Klingt nach etwas was mich enttäuschen könnte...
> 
> Der teurere, da hast du recht, bekommt ordentlich fett weg. Miese schwarzwerte etc....
> ...


 es gibt halt eh nix anderes, außer du gibst weitere 50-100€ mehr aus. zB https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01N5OD4S1  oder auch dieser Dell ALIENWARE AW2518H PC Monitore 22,3 bis 26 Zoll - MediaMarkt  mit Dell machst du an sich nie was falsch.

Die Frage ist, ob diese EINE Meinung mit "warm werden" repräsentativ ist oder nicht. Vlt. ist derjenige nur extrem sensibel und schaut so intensiv hin, dass er etwas sieht, was man an sich gar nicht merkt, wenn man es nicht GENAU beobachtet. Oder hat eine Konfiguration, bei der das vlt wirklich "dauert", die aber extrem ungewöhnlich ist. Oder sein Monitor ist auch ganz simpel nicht ganz ok.


----------



## PlayersKnown (25. Oktober 2017)

Ok auch nett. Aber Mediamarkt ist für mich ein rotes Tuch leider  

Meine ausgewählte GPU ist inzwischen vergriffen, habe eine andere reingenommen dafür.

Neuer Warenkorb 

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2219ab37dd7a85d331ae73456721cf308062b74ebf7d7

Den Monitor auszusuchen erweist sich als schwieriger als ich dachte. Ich tendiere nun etwas zu dem ersten Acer den du mir empfohlen hattest.

https://www.alternate.de/Acer/Preda...product/1261935?campaign=Monitor/Acer/1261935

Aber: Ich habe jetzt 1 std lange Bewertungen anderer Händler angesehen. Mir kommen große Zweifel. Wieso gibts keinen Monitor der nahezu Perfekt ist? 
Bei den Gpus funktioniert es doch auch. Modelle die einfach top sind, kaufen, fertig aus.

Würde es sich lohnen ohne Gsync zu suchen?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2017)

PlayersKnown schrieb:


> Ok auch nett. Aber Mediamarkt ist für mich ein rotes Tuch leider


 wie kommt's? Habe nur gute Erfahrungen. Den Monitor gibt es natürlich auch woanders, direkt bei Dell kostet der ca 605€.




> Aber: Ich habe jetzt 1 std lange Bewertungen anderer Händler angesehen. Mir kommen große Zweifel. Wieso gibts keinen Monitor der nahezu Perfekt ist?
> Bei den Gpus funktioniert es doch auch. Modelle die einfach top sind, kaufen, fertig aus.


 Auch bei GPUs hast du immer ein paar Meinungen, die nicht so gut sind. Du kannst aber bei GPUs halt in Tests die Leistung messen, und die ist nun mal unantastbar. Da weißt du immer, was du bekommst.

Bei Monitoren kann man wiederum etwas Pech mit dem Display haben, da gibt es Schwankungen in der Produktion, die man es dann halt auch sehen kann. Eine Grafikkarte würde bei einer Qualitäts-Schwankung Fehler aufweisen und wäre sofort ein Garantiefall, Manche Nutzer sind auch einfach zu blöd, den Monitor korrekt einzustellen, und schieben das "schlechte" Bild dann aufs Gerät. ODER sie haben Monitore als Maßstab, die für den gleichen Preis nur 60Hz und kein Sync haben, dafür aber NATÜRLICH ein besseres Gesamtbild. ODER sie haben halt Pech mit einer Qualitätsschwankung bei der Produktion gehabt.



> Würde es sich lohnen ohne Gsync zu suchen?


 da kriegst du zum gleichen preis sicher das "bessere" Bild, aber dafür hast du dann beim Spielen begrenzte FPS-Werte, weil du VSync nutzen musst, oder musst mit "Tearing" leben.


Übrigens: die CPU ist vlt erst so um den 10-15.11 wieder lieferbar, da könntest du wegen der Grafikkarte an sich auch noch warten.


----------



## PlayersKnown (25. Oktober 2017)

Ja, klar und jeder empfindet es anders...

Mediamarkt ist für mich ein rotes Tuch, weil sie nicht auf den onlinehandel eingehen. Den Preis mal wegelassen, geht es mir mehr um Rückgaberecht. Ein Monitor wirkt auf jeden anders, wenn er mir nicht gefällt kann ich ihn wieder an amazon,Mindfactory,alternate etc zurück schicken. Einmal ausgepackt und getestet nehmen Händler wie Mediamarkt ihn nicht wieder zurück. 
Finde ich in sehr kundenunfreundlich...

Evtl hab ich da auch nur schlechte Tage erwischt, aber gerade Mindfactory oder amazon zb haben es mir immer angeboten auch wenn noch nie gebrauch von gemacht.

Ja die CPU war ja bisher noch nie lieferbar  
Aber ich glaube ob Palit jetstream oder die phoenix hell edition, sind beide gut oder? 

Würdest du an meiner stelle den sehr günstiger Acer ausprobieren? Oder den Deal von MM. Aber das würde Ich nur tun wenn ich von MM zugesichert bekähme, ihn zurückbringen zu können.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2017)

PlayersKnown schrieb:


> Mediamarkt ist für mich ein rotes Tuch, weil sie nicht auf den onlinehandel eingehen. Den Preis mal wegelassen, geht es mir mehr um Rückgaberecht. Ein Monitor wirkt auf jeden anders, wenn er mir nicht gefällt kann ich ihn wieder an amazon,Mindfactory,alternate etc zurück schicken. Einmal ausgepackt und getestet nehmen Händler wie Mediamarkt ihn nicht wieder zurück.
> Finde ich in sehr kundenunfreundlich...


 Also, eigentlich machen die das meines Wissens seit einer Weile sehr wohl, dass du im Laden kaufen und dann auch wie beim Widerruf zurückgeben kannst.  ^^    Und wenn du online bestellst und liefern lässt, dann geht das sowieso, schon seit vielen Jahren. Aber vlt. frag mal in "Deiner" Filiale nach. 

So oder so darfst du auf KEINEN Fall quasi mit der Lupe den Monitor, egal welchen du nun nimmst - untersuchen. Du wirst ansonsten (außer du hast echt Glück) 10-20 Monitore ausprobieren müssen, bis Du mal einen findest, wo ALLES perfekt scheint. So gut wie jeder Monitor hat - wenn man GENAU drauf achtet und ein ein-farbiges Testbild verwendet - etwas hellere und dunklere Stellen. Da du aber ja im Betrieb immer viele Farben und Bewegungen auf dem Schirm hast, fällt das nicht auf. Wenn du es Dir aber absichtlich anschaust, wirst du im Betrieb auch drauf achten und geradezu darauf warten, dass du "etwas ungewöhnliches siehst" - das solltest du auf keinen Fall tun, sonst wirst du nie glücklich    achte nur darauf, ob Dir die Farben usw. zusagen, natürlich NACHDEM du im Menü auch einiges angepasst hast. Denn das ist das, was das Modell dann ausmacht.


----------



## PlayersKnown (26. Oktober 2017)

Da wirst du Recht haben.

Ich bin nur etwas irritiert, das ein 24zoll,144hz,Gsync Monitor unter 400 Euro kostet. Ich hatte eher mit 500 für ein gutes Modell gerechnet.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Oktober 2017)

PlayersKnown schrieb:


> Da wirst du Recht haben.
> 
> Ich bin nur etwas irritiert, das ein 24zoll,144hz,Gsync Monitor unter 400 Euro kostet. Ich hatte eher mit 500 für ein gutes Modell gerechnet.



Naja, 24 Zoll ist inzwischen ziemlich am Auslaufen, neue Standardgröße ist eigentlich 27 Zoll. Und die 24 Zoll 144Hz GSync Monitore haben eigentlich durch die Bank weg die schlechten TN Panels. Mit den merkbar besseren IPS oder VA Panels geht es erst bei größeren Größen los und die kosten dann auch oft 500 Euro aufwärts.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2017)

PlayersKnown schrieb:


> Da wirst du Recht haben.
> 
> Ich bin nur etwas irritiert, das ein 24zoll,144hz,Gsync Monitor unter 400 Euro kostet. Ich hatte eher mit 500 für ein gutes Modell gerechnet.


 Der Dell kostet ja auch über 500€    allerdings ist es schwer zu sagen, ob du den Aufpreis auch wirklich "sehen" kannst.


----------



## PlayersKnown (26. Oktober 2017)

Ich guck mal ob ich den im Laden finde.

Die Mediamarkt Preis nimm aber nicht zu Ernst. Der Alienware ist ja nur bei MM und Dell selbst gelistet. Bei anderen Artikel, Pcs, etc die auch alle großen Online Händler führen, ist MM meist 10-20% teurer. Ich muss zumindest jedesmal den Kopf schütteln, wenn ich sehe was in deren high end Gaming Pcs für Hardware steckt bei deren Preisen....

Ich geh jetzt mal bummeln B-) 

Ansonsten, meinst den günstigen 380€ Monitor könnte ich bedenkenlos bestellen?


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Oktober 2017)

PlayersKnown schrieb:


> Ansonsten, meinst den günstigen 380€ Monitor könnte ich bedenkenlos bestellen?



Na ja, ist halt TN ... ohne 144Hz und GSync kriegst du für das Geld fantastische 27 Zoll Monitore, teils schon mit WQHD, zwar eben nur mit 60Hz aber dafür mit sehr gutem Bild.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2017)

PlayersKnown schrieb:


> Ich guck mal ob ich den im Laden finde.
> 
> Die Mediamarkt Preis nimm aber nicht zu Ernst. Der Alienware ist ja nur bei MM und Dell selbst gelistet. Bei anderen Artikel, Pcs, etc die auch alle großen Online Händler führen, ist MM meist 10-20% teurer. Ich muss zumindest jedesmal den Kopf schütteln, wenn ich sehe was in deren high end Gaming Pcs für Hardware steckt bei deren Preisen....


 die Komplett-PCs dort kannst du vergessen, das gilt aber für die große Mehrheit an Komplett-PCs. Schließlich will der Hersteller da was dran verdienen, so dass der eh schon mind. so teuer wie der Einzelteilkauf ist, UND der Händler will auch noch was verdienen. Wenn Komplett-PC, dann eher direkt vom PC-Hersteller. Ansonsten hast du ganz selten mal gute Komplett-PCs bei Preis-Leistung.

Und was den Rest angeht: MM/Saturn haben da oft auch durchaus gute Preise, aber grad bei Hardware&co sind die halt nicht spezialisiert drauf. Wenn man nachfragt, bekommt man aber an sich immer den Preis, den zB auch Amazon verlangt. Und ab und an sind "Sonderangebote" auch echt unschlagbar, zb gab es neulich zwei AMD RX 580 4GB für 220€ - die kosten ansonsten überall woanders mind 250€



> Ich geh jetzt mal bummeln B-)
> 
> Ansonsten, meinst den günstigen 380€ Monitor könnte ich bedenkenlos bestellen?


 musst du halt testen. "Mies" ist der sicher nicht, sonst würde ja niemand auch ne positive Meinungen schreiben. Je nach Ansprüchen kommst damit aber eben gar nicht klar, dann MUSS man halt deutlich mehr ausgeben oder auf eines der "Gaming-Features" verzichten.


----------



## PlayersKnown (26. Oktober 2017)

Den günstigen Predator hab ich im MM heute live gesehen. Schwer zu sagen ob er gut ist, man konnte ihn nicht beim Gaming testen.

Was wäre mit dem Hier?

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...Q-schwarz-1920x1080-1xDisplayPor_1142140.html

Sieht auch gut aus oder?

(somit wäre dies der aktuelle Warenkorb, und alles noch im Budget)
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221a97a911d8a1f83eabdc4447e47800db6e81eab2db5


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2017)

PlayersKnown schrieb:


> Den günstigen Predator hab ich im MM heute live gesehen. Schwer zu sagen ob er gut ist, man konnte ihn nicht beim Gaming testen.


 also, wenn Dir das Bild per Se gefiel, wird es beim Gaming ja auch nicht anders aussehen. 




> Was wäre mit dem Hier?
> 
> https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...Q-schwarz-1920x1080-1xDisplayPor_1142140.html


 auch okay, aber keine Ahnung, ob der besser als der Acer bzw. so gut wie der Dell ist.


----------



## PlayersKnown (26. Oktober 2017)

Ach, hab jetzt erst gesehen, dass der Asus 3D und sockel beleuchtung hat. So ein schnickschnack den ich nicht brauche...

Ich werde wohl nochmal erfahrungsberichte der anderen Modelle studieren.

Jetzt auf 27Zoll wechseln ist aber auch Quatsch. Auch wenn wqhd sicher schön aussieht, kostet es mir zuviel fps und in schnellen shootern hat man mit 24zoll einfach alles im blick.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2017)

PlayersKnown schrieb:


> Ach, hab jetzt erst gesehen, dass der Asus 3D und sockel beleuchtung hat. So ein schnickschnack den ich nicht brauche...
> 
> Ich werde wohl nochmal erfahrungsberichte der anderen Modelle studieren.
> 
> Jetzt auf 27Zoll wechseln ist aber auch Quatsch. Auch wenn wqhd sicher schön aussieht, kostet es mir zuviel fps und in schnellen shootern hat man mit 24zoll einfach alles im blick.


 also, wenn du nicht zu nah dransitzt, sieht Full-HD bei 27 Zoll auch nicht verkehrt aus    Ich selber hab 27 Zoll - ich sitze etwa 50cm weit weg, und ich hab dabei den Monitor komplett im Blick, und zwar wirklich problemlos.


----------



## PlayersKnown (26. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin allerdings jmd der in spannenden momenten, zb bei pubg, regelrechten vom bildschirm klebt ) 

27 sehe ich eher bei entspannten Mmorpgs oder anderem wo man teils sogar zurückgelehnt zockt B-) 

Der Alienware Dell hat auch noch keine Bewertung. Tendenz geht aber in dessen Richtung.

Oder den Testsieger 
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...schwarz-1920x1080-1xDisplayPort-_1115065.html

(derzeit aktueller Warenkorb)
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221dafc8c2c1e4a5554d1a5234c251a4a426138951465


----------



## PlayersKnown (28. Oktober 2017)

Da die Phoenix Hell GPU nun auch ausverkauft ist, habe ich den Warenkorb mit der Palit Jetstream aufgefüllt.

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22132260d87946865d3e9a048a59b530757d775d9cbdf

Sollte ich eigentlich schon auf bestellen klicken oder laufe ich risiko bis Januar auf die CPU zu warten? )


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2017)

ich glaub nicht, dass es so lange dauert. Aber die Frage ist, ob du nicht einfach erst bestellst, wenn die CPU wieder da ist.


----------



## PlayersKnown (28. Oktober 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich glaub nicht, dass es so lange dauert. Aber die Frage ist, ob du nicht einfach erst bestellst, wenn die CPU wieder da ist.



Ich hab nur Schiss das, wenn die endlich welche bekommen, soviele Leute vorbestellt haben, dass die sofort weg sind  

Was meinst du?

Der Warenkorb? Würdest du den so bestellen wenn du Ich wärst? (ok das Netzteil mal ausgenommen da hab ich mir mal was gegönnt)


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2017)

PlayersKnown schrieb:


> Ich hab nur Schiss das, wenn die endlich welche bekommen, soviele Leute vorbestellt haben, dass die sofort weg sind
> 
> Was meinst du?
> 
> Der Warenkorb? Würdest du den so bestellen wenn du Ich wärst? (ok das Netzteil mal ausgenommen da hab ich mir mal was gegönnt)


 also, falsch machst du mit dem Warenkorb an sich nix


----------

